
A Large-Scale Analysis of Early Domain Deletions - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.usenix.org/conference/raid2019/presentation/barron
======
oefrha
> Bitsquatting it very similar [to typosquatting], but it involves registering
> do- mains with an ASCII encoding one bit different from the target to
> capitalize on random bitflips during the resolution process.

Wow, kind of mind boggling that one can profitably (?) capitalize on random
bit flips. More details here:
[http://dinaburg.org/bitsquatting.html](http://dinaburg.org/bitsquatting.html)

------
3xblah
[http://www.iana.org/assignments/registrar-ids/registrar-
ids....](http://www.iana.org/assignments/registrar-ids/registrar-ids.xhtml)

How many registrar IDs does DropCatch.com need

Interesting how many registrars have been terminated

------
techaddict009
Why cant ICANN itself start auction and back order service? In that way it can
make good amount of money too.

